# Very weird problem with Kenwood KDC MP145



## bardos (Jan 21, 2008)

Weirdest thing. In the past I have played CDs in this car radio while driving. Hadn't used that functionality for a long time. About a week ago, I made a music CD with my computer and inserted it into the CD slot. And nothing happened... the radio kept playing as if no CD had been introduced into the slot. I press the Eject button and nothing happens, the CD does not come out. What? Did I hallucinate putting in a CD?

I look for some tutorial to remove a CD that will not come out. End up learning to sue a thin piece of something with sticky tape on both sides, put it into the slot, but there appears to be nothing inside to stick to it and be pulled out.

Ok, I make another music CD, I mean what could go wrong. I insert it into the slot and it plays... great! Works for a few days and then the other day I insert it into the slot and again it disappears, eject button does not eject anything and the radio carries on as if no CD was introduced into the slot.

Remember the old days when some cassette players would "eat" cassette tapes, ruin them, or cause you to have to delicately rewind them? 

Well this CD player car radio eats CDs. Can anyone help with this problem, and tell me what is going on? Thx


----------



## protonelect (Dec 17, 2009)

There is a manual at -> https://www.manualslib.com/download/393710/Kenwood-Kdc-Mp145.html. hard to read in browser, you'll want to download it.
it is a removable unit, perhaps the removable faceplate doesn't stay tight in place, or the unit has a gap above it? I've mistakenly put a CD in that gap! i can't use my glasses while i drive


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a pdf here which you can read online Kenwood KDC-MP145 user manual - ManualsBase.com - Solve your problem I would check out page 3 on the type of disc that can be used it also covers removing the faceplate and were the reset is.


----------



## bardos (Jan 21, 2008)

Thx, gonna try the reset today


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

> Remember the old days when some cassette players would "eat" cassette tapes, ruin them, or cause you to have to delicately rewind them?


Definitely thought of that when I read this. Hope you got that CD out too.


----------



## bardos (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope... two CDs have gone off into another dimension. Reset did not work... Mulling over putting in another CD


----------

